# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Alternativa moderne ndaj fizikes klasike.

## xfiles

Pershendetje.
Kohet e fundit jam interesuar per idete e reja shkencore ne qarkullim dhe me sa duket ka alternativa te avancuara dhe qe i afrohen nje teorie te gjithçkaje se sa fizika jone ashtu si e njohim ne. 
Te gjithe e keni vene re qe me formulat Newtoniane, qofte dhe ato te permiresuara te relativitetit nuk arrijne te na japin shume pergjigje ne lidhje me boten qe na rrethon, perkundrazi i vene kufij pas te cileve ka vetem nje "?" .

Per kete ne fillim sigurisht u interesova mbi teorine e relativitetit dhe shkarkova librat dhe artikujt(ato qe gjeta) te Albert Einstein per te kuptuar diçka me teper ne lidhje me teorine e tij sepse neper shkolla e kemi trajtuar shume siperfaqesisht pa e ditur se si lindi kjo ide qe ndryshoi boten e te menduarit ne fizike, sidomos i hapi rruge te tjera ne mekaniken e kuanteve.
Gjate kesaj kohe lexova dhe disa artikuj mbi Experimental Aetheromety, term i krijuar nga Paulo dhe Alexandra Correa ne zhvillimin e metejshem te studimeve qe nisi me Nikola Tesla dhe hedh teori mbi perdorimin e energjise se lire ose "mass-free". Megjithese me sa duket nuk ka gjetur perkrahje nga komuniteti shkencor (pse valle?) megjithese formulat e reja dhe menyra e te konceptuarit zgjidhin shume probleme qe me formulat e mepareshme nuk imagjinoheshin. Kjo vjen si pasoje e nje rishikimi ne tre ligjet themelore te Newton. Mua mu duk shume bindese per vete faktin se eshte vertetuar eksperimentalisht (jo me kot quhet Experimental) .
Une nuk mund te quaj veten ekspert por nga sa pashe ishte shume here me e avancuar si ide dhe me shpresedhenese se sa filozofia e sotme. Nejse do rikthehem dhe nje here te rishikoj perfundimet mbase ndryshoj mendje  :buzeqeshje: .
Megjithate e vetmja gje qe me shtyu te hap kete teme ishte nje artikull qe rastisisht une e kisha shkarkuar si te Albert Einstein por qe ishte nje Esse qe reflektonte mbi teorine e tij dhe thjesht duke ndjekur nje rrjedhe mendimi te kuptonte se cfare fshihet pas asaj qe shohim. E veshtire per tu shpjeguar aq sa edhe per ta perkthyer sepse me te vertete hedh ide reflektuese qe te bejne te mendosh ose te krijosh nje ide te re se çfare ka pas. Nuk eshte nje artikull i bazuar ne formula por nje esse mjaft interesante qe mua me eshte dukur artikulli me bindes dhe me kuptim qe kam pare ndonjehere ne jeten time.
Ndoshta eshte vetem subjektiviteti im i shtyre nga deshira per te kuptuar.
Por te mos e zgjas me poshte po jap artikullin qe po perkthej pjese pjese
+artikullin origjinal ne PDF. Kam shtuar komente aty ku disa gjera nuk duken qarte dhe krijojne konfuzion, mua mu desh ta lexoja 2 here qe te arrija te kuptoja qarte.

----------


## xfiles

Einstein's Physics of illusion
Copyright 1980 by John Dobson

Kjo esse u dorezua si nje lexim(lecture) nga John Dobson Shoqerise Vedanta(Vedanta Society), Berkeley, 
USA, me 12 tetor 1980  dhe eshte ristampuar nga:
The Vedanta Kesari
Maj,1988(faqet 181-189)
---------------------------------------------------------------

Disa nga ju mund te mendojne nga titulli "Einstein's Physics of Illusion", 
qe do te flas per fiziken qe nenkupton ate qe ne mendojme si magji. Kjo 
nuk eshte per çfare une dua te flas.Disa nga ju mund te mendojne se une 
dyshoj se Einstein kishte njefare fizike speciale te iluzioneve. Nese po 
une nuk di asgje mbi kete. Por çfare une dua te bej ,me ndihmen e 
Einsteinit, eshte te gjurmoj fiziken tone prapa deri ne katror nje 
(ne kuptimin e fuqise se pare - xfiles), dhe te kuptojme nese, nen te, 
mund te ndodhet diçka e afert me magjine.

George Valens ka shkruajtur nje liber plot sharm te titulluar "The Attractive 
Universe"(Universi terheqes). Eshte i nentitulluar "Gravity and the Shape of 
Space"(Graviteti dhe Forma e Hapesires), dhe ne faqen e pare fare ai thote se 
kur nje top hidhet lart, pas pak ai ndalon, nderron drejtim dhe kthehet mbrapa.
Ai thote qe kjo(fenomeni i topit -xfiles) duket si magji, dhe ka mundesi te 
jete. Tani ajo qe ai merr si te garantuar eshte se topi duhet te kishte ndjekur 
trajektoren e drejte pa ndonje ndryshim ne shpejtesi ose drejtim. Por ju shikoni, 
edhe ajo gje do te kishte qene rezultat i magjise. Ne nuk e kuptojme ne fizike 
pse topi kthehet mbrapsht. Por gjithashtu ne nuk kuptojme ne fiziken tone pse 
topi duhet te kishte vazhduar pa ndonje ndryshim ne drejtimin ose shpejtesine e 
tij. Tani ne titull, dhe ne verejtjet qe bera deri tani, ajo qe nenkuptoj me 
magji ose iluzion eshte si dicka qe ndodh kur,ne muzg, ngaterron nje litar me 
nje gjarper. Dhe kjo lloj gjeje eshte analizuar me shume kujdes nga disa njerez 
ne Indine Veriore ,shume shume kohe me pare, dhe ata thone se kur ti ben nje 
gabim te tille ka tre aspekte(pika te rendesishme, perfundime-xfiles) ne gabimin 
tend. Ne fillim, ti nuk ke arritur te shohesh mire litarin. Pastaj, ne vend qe 
ta shohesh si litar, duhet ta shohesh si dicka tjeter. Ne fund, ti duhet te 
shihje litarin ne fillim perndryshe nuk do ta kishe ngaterruar per nje gjarper. 
Ti e ngaterrove ate me nje gjarper sepse litari ishte tre kembe i gjate, dhe ti 
je i mesuar me gjarperinj tre kembesh.

Por perpara se te flas me tej rreth iluzionit, dua te them ca fjale perreth 
çfare kuptojme ne fizike, gjithashtu dua te nxjerr ne pah disa boshlleqe ne 
kete te kuptuar. Kur ne flasim per universin, ose kur ne veshtrojme jashte dhe 
e shohim ate, ajo qe shohim eshte se universi eshte i perbere nga ajo qe quajme 
lende. Eshte ajo qe ne quajme universi material. Dhe ajo qe duam te bejme, mbi 
te gjitha, eshte te gjurmojme kete material mbrapsht(te gjejme origjinen,trace 
that material back), jo ne katror nje por te pakten ne katror dy. Ne duam te 
zbulojme ose mund te mendojme per gjithe keto gjera qe shohim si te ndertuara 
nga lenda, e perbere vetem nga pak perberes. Dhe pergjigja eshte se ne mund. 
Kohe me pare kimistet zbuluan se c'do gje qe shohim eshte e perbere nga jo me 
shume se 92 perberes. Keto jane 92 elementet e tabeles periodike(elementet e 
tjere qe njohim ne tabele jane sintetike per kete arsye nuk permenden -xfiles). 
U sugjerua ne 1815 se te gjithe keto elemente kimik ka shume mundesi te jene te 
perbere nga Hidrogjeni. Kjo ishte hipoteza e Prout, sepse ne ato dite askush 
nuk e dinte si ta vertetonte kete gje. Por tani ne kohet moderne, ne e dime si 
t'ja bejme, dhe e dime qe eshte kjo gje qe ndodh. TE gjithe elementet e tjere 
kimik jane te perbere nga hidrogjeni , dhe ndodh ne yje.

Universi,edhe sot, konsiston ne shumicen e tij ne hidrogjen. Dhe çfare eshte 
duke bere eshte bashkimi nen fushen gravitacionale. Ai bie dhe bashkohet ne 
galaktika dhe yje, dhe yjet jane te nxehte. Bashkimi nga graviteti eshte ajo 
çka i ben ato te nxehte. Dhe ata nxehen mjaft ne brendesi aq sa hidrogjeni 
kthehet ne helium. Tani, helium eshte nje berthame shume te forte atomike, dhe 
linja kryesore ne ndertimin e atomeve te tabeles periodike vazhdon keshtu: 
Ne fillim 4 Hidrogjen bejne 1 Helium.Pastaj 3 Helium bejne nje Karbon.Dy Helium 
nuk ngjisin.Do te ishte Berlium-8.Nuk ka Berlium-8.Nuk do te zgjaste. Por 3 
Helium do te ngjisin, dhe ky eshte karboni.Kater eshte Oksigjeni.Pese eshte 
Neon. Keshtu funksionon ne yje; berthamat e tjera jane te ndertuara nga berthama 
Helium.6 ben Magnez.Pastaj Silici, Squfur, Argon, Kalcium, Titanium, Krom, Hekur.

Ne yje te medhenj eshte keshtu. Por ne yje te vegjel si dielli yne shkon deri tek 
karboni ose karbon dhe oksigjen. Ky do jete fundi i diellit tone, me afersisht 
permasat e tokes, por me nje dendesi rreth 4 kamione perzieres llaçi ne 0,568 liter 
(pint,njesi matese-xfiles). Yje me te gjere behen teper te nxehte nga shtypja e tyre 
gravitacionale, dhe karboni nuk mund te ftohet ashtu por shkon direkt ne oksigjen e 
keshtu me rradhe deri sa ne qender kthehet ne hekur.Tani hekuri eshte gjeja me 
habitese(hutuese) ne univers. Nuk ka energji berthamore ne dispozicion te hekurit 
-- asgje me te cilen mund te luftoje kunder shtypjes(collapse) se gravitetit; keshtu 
graviteti e shtyp ate, kete here me dendesine e 100.000 aeroplan-mbajtese te 
shtrydhura ne 0,568 liter.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dhe kur ai shtypet ne kete menyre, energjia gravitacionale e çliruar ne forma te 
tjera shperthen pjeset e jashtme te yllit neper galaktike. Kjo eshte gjeja prej se 
ciles trupat tane jane te perbere. Trupat tane jane te perbere nga pluhur yjesh 
te tille shperthyes.

Ne e dime qe perberesi kryesor i universit eshte hidrogjeni dhe energjia kryesore 
e perdorshme eshte ajo gravitacionale. Ne dime qe emri i lojes eshte renia dhe 
bashkimi nga graviteti (hidrogjeni), por ajo qe nuk dime eshte pse gjerat terhiqen 
nga graviteti. Ne dime qe gjeja nga e cila eshte i perbere universi eshte hidrogjeni 
por nuk e dime se prej ku e marrim hidrogjenin. Ne e dime qe hidrogjeni eshte i 
perbere nga grimcat elektrike,protonet dhe elektronet, dhe ne e dime qe ngarkesa 
totale elektrike e universit eshte zero, por ne nuk e dime,siç e shikon, pse eshte 
i perbere nga elektriciteti. Ne nuk e dime pse çdo gje terhiqet. Dhe nuk e dime pse, 
kur gjerat jane ne levizje, duhet te ndalojne. Ndodhen keto boshlleqe ne te kuptuarin 
tone. Ne dime se si ndalojne gjerat.Dime se si bien gjerat.Ne dime se si sillen 
grimcat elektrike, por nuk dime asnje nga pyetjet pse. Nuk kemi asnje pergjigje 
per pyetjet pse.

Ajo per te cilen dua te flas tani eshte nje zbulim i bere nga Albert Einstein kur ai 
ishte 26 vjeç dhe punonte ne nje zyre patentash ne Bern. Pastaj dua te flas rreth 
pasojave te ketij zbulimi dhe,nepermjet kesaj, dua te gjurmoj fiziken tone mbrapa, 
po te jete e mundur, per t'ju pergjigjur ketyre pyetjeve pse.

Einstein vuri re se nuk mund te kemi nje univers objektiv ne tre dimensione. Ne 
flasim per 3-D.Veshtire dikush flet per 4-D. Por universi eshte 4-D. Nuk eshte e 
mundur te kemi nje univers hapesire pa nje univers kohe.Nuk eshte e mundur te kemi 
hapesire pa kohe, ose kohe pa hapesire, sepse koha dhe hapesira jane te kunderta. 
Une nuk di nese Einstein ka perdorur ndonjehere kete gjuhe qe hapesira dhe koha 
jane te kunderta, por nese shikoni ne ekuacionet e tij,eshte shume,shume e qarte 
qe eshte saktesisht kjo. Nese midis dy ngjarjeve ndarja hapesinore midis tyre eshte 
e njejte me ndarjen kohore midis tyre atehere ndarja totale midis tyre eshte zero.
Kjo eshte ajo çka kuptojme me te kunderta ne kete rast. Ne elektricitet nese kemi 
te njejten sasi te ngarkesave plus dhe minus ,le te themi ne nje atom ose molekule,
atehere ky atom ose molekule eshte neutral. Nuk ka ngarkese i pare nga jashte. Po 
ashtu dhe ketu nese ndarja hapesinore midis dy ngjarjeve eshte e njejte me ndarjen 
kohore atehere ndarja totale midis ketyre ngjarjeve eshte zero.

Po ju jap nje shembull. Supozoni se ne shikojme nje yll shperthyes, le te themi ne 
galaktiken Andromeda. Po ndodh nje i tille tani. Ka qene e dukshme per rreth nje 
muaj. Tani galaktika Andromeda eshte 2.250.000 vjet drite larg, dhe kur ne shohim 
shperthimin tani, ne e shohim ate se si ishte para 2.250.000 vjet perpara. E shikoni, 
ndarja hapesinore dhe kohore jane te njejta dhe do te thote qe ndarja totale midis 
asaj qe sapo pe dhe ty eshte zero. Ndarja totale, ndarja reale, ndarja objektive, 
kjo eshte, ndarja ashtu siç shihet nga te gjithe, midis ngjarjes qe sheh dhe ngarjes 
se shikimit nga ty--ndarja midis ketre dy ngjarjeve eshte gjithmone 0.
(nese do mundnim ta thyenim kete barazi do mund te udhetonim ne kohe-xfiles).
Ajo qe kuptojme kur themi se ndarja hapesinore dhe kohore midis dy ngjarjeve jane te 
barabarta eshte se drita mund te udhetoje nga nje ngarje ne tjetren ne boshllek.

(*Ky paragraf per ndarjen hapsinore dhe kohore mund te krijoje dhe krijon ne fakt 
shume konfuzion por duke e menduar mire arrihet te kuptohet thelbi i asaj qe thuhet.
Ne rastin me siper ne shohim ne te tashmen dicka qe ka ndodhur ne te kaluaren, pra 
sa me larg ne distance te jete nje gjarje aq me larg ne kohe e shohim ate ngjarje.
E njejta ndodh dhe per distanca te vogla por eshte e paperceptueshme. E njejta gje 
ndodh kur degjojme te shtenen e pushkes ne distance ose vetetimat. Pra varet nga 
shpejtesia e mjetit komunikues,drite ose vale akustike. -xfiles).

Ne shohim gjera atje jashte, dhe mendojme se ato jane me te vertete atje. Por ,e 
shikoni, ne nuk mund t'i shohim ato kur ato ndodhin. Ne nuk mund te shohim asgje 
ne momentin qe ndodh. Ne shohim ç'do gje ne te kaluaren. Ne shohim ç'do gje pak 
kohe me pare, dhe gjithmone ne ate menyre te tille qe kjo kohe balancon distancen, 
dhe ndarja midis perceptuesit(personi qe sheh) dhe te perceptuarit(ngjarja) 
mbetet gjithmone zero.

Sapo Einstein vuri re qe ne nuk mund te kemi nje univers hapesire pa nje univers 
kohe e anasjelltas,dhe qe ato jane te lidhura ne kete menyre, dhe rruga e vetme 
per te patur nje univers objektiv eshte ne kater dimensione,jo ne tre,dy ose nje --
sapo ai verejti kete, atij ju desh te ribente fiziken tone(formulat -xfiles).

Tani teoria e relativitetit eshte nje teori gjeometrike(*tingellon e çuditshme por 
mjaft interesante ne internet ka artikuj mbi ate qe ne greqine e lashte quhej 
Gjeometria E Shenjte, kjo per te kuptuar rendesine e gjeometrise jo vetem si 
mjet mates por qe ka lidhje te forta me shkencen. Gjeometria eshte pasqyra e 
idese qe kemi mbi ate qe na rrethon,e per rrjedhoje ndikon ne te kuptuarin tone 
shkencor -xfiles).Nuk eshte diçka tjeter. Eshte nje teori gjeometrie.
Eshte perreth gjeometrise se botes reale. Jam i sigurt se shumica ne mos te gjithe 
ju keni njohur(autori perdor "have been exposed" -xfiles),pergjate karrieres suaj 
edukuese, me gjeometrine e Euklidit. Gjeometria e tij eshte ne dy dimensione dhe ne 
tre, por ai nuk kishte ndonje ide per futjen e dimensionit te katert. Gjeometria e 
tij - eshte nje nje gjeometri teorike rreth nje hapesire teorike qe ne fakt nuk 
ekziston. Newton bazoi kuptimin e tij te fizikes ne ate kuptim te gjeometrise, dhe 
fizika e Newtonit eshte nje fizike teorike per nje univers teorik qe ne fakt nuk 
ekziston. Ne e dime tani,e shikoni, qe Euklidi ishte i gabuar ne te kuptuarin e 
tij te gjeometrise, dhe Newton po ashtu ishte i gabuar ne te kuptuarin e tij te 
fizikes. Dhe ne na u desh ta korrigjonim fiziken tone te termat e ri-kuptimit te 
gjeometrise nga Einstein. Ishte kur Einstein hyri ne fizike me te kuptuarin e tij 
te ri te gjeometrise qe ai pa se ajo qe ne kemi quajtur lende ose mase ose inerci 
eshte ne te vertete vetem energji. Eshte vetem energji potenciale. Ishte sugjeruar 
disa vjet me pare nga Swami Vivekananda qe ajo qe ne quajme lende mund te reduktohet 
(shprehet) ne energji potenciale. Ne vitin 1895 ai(Swami Vivekananda) shkruan ne nje 
leter qe ai do te shkonte javen tjeter te takonte zotin Nikola Tesla i cili mendon 
se mund ta vertetoje matematikisht. Pa te kuptuarin e gjeometrise nga Einstein,
sidoqofte, Tesla me sa duket deshtoi.

Ishte nga gjeometria qe Einstein pa se çfare ne quajme mase ne prehje, qe eshte 
pergjegjese per rendesen e gjerave dhe per rezistencen qe tregojne ndaj 
levizjes(inercia), eshte ne te vertete vetem energji. Formula e famshme e Einstein 
eshte E=mc^2(c ne fuqi te dyte -xfiles). Ka shume mundesi qe (autori shkruan "Probably"-xfiles) shumica juaj e ka pare kete ekuacion. Thote qe per nje grimce ne prehje, 
masa e tij eshte e barabarte me energjine. Ata qe lexojne Einstein e dine qe nuk 
ka "c" ne ate ekuacion. "c^2" eshte ne rast se njesite tuaja te hapsires dhe kohes 
nuk perputhen. Nese keni zgjedhur te matni(masni) hapesiren ne nje njesi arbitrare
(sipas qejfit) dhe kohen ne nje njesi tjeter arbitrare, dhe nese nuk jeni lodhur te 
lidhni dy njesite ,atehere per sistemin tuaj ju duhet te vendosni c^2. Nese do te 
matni hapesiren ne centimetra, atehere koha nuk duhet te matet ne sekonda por duhet 
te matet ne "jiff"(jiffies). Nje jiffi eshte gjatesia e kohes qe i duhet drites te 
pershkroje nje centimeter. Astronomet jane njerez me mendje te gjere, dhe ata kane 
verejtur qe universi goxha teper i madh per tu matur leverdisshem ne centimetra, 
dhe goxha teper i vjeter per tu matur leverdisshem ne sekonda; keshtu qe ata masin 
kohen ne vjete dhe distancen ne vjete-drite, dhe njesite korrespondojne. Ajo "c" ne 
ekuacion eshte shpejtesia e drites ne sistemin tuaj te njesive dhe sikur te kishit 
zgjedhur vjete dhe vjete-drite atehere shpejtesia e drites ne sistemin tuaj eshte 
nje. Dhe nese e ngreme ne katror perseri mbetet nje, dhe ekuacioni nuk ndryshon.
Ekuacioni thjesht thote qe energjia dhe masa jane e njejta gje.
(Diçka me e qarte mbi relativitetin se sa na eshte dhene neper shkolla-xfiles)


_vazhdon....._

----------


## xfiles

Problemi jone tani eshte qe nese do te gjurmojme lenden mbrapa, dhe te zbulojme 
se çfare eshte, ne duhet ne fillim te gjejme se cfare lloj energjie e ben ate 
masive(te kete mase). Tani kemi vetem pak lloje energjish nga te zgjedhim.
Fatmiresisht ka vetem pak:energjia gravitacionale,energjia kinetike, rrezatimi, 
elektriciteti, magnetizmi dhe energjia berthamore. Por duhet te shuaj dyshimin tuaj 
se energjia berthamore mund te jete shume e rendesishme. Nuk eshte. Energjia 
berthamore e disponueshme ne univers eshte mjaft e vogel. Nese e gjithe lenda ne 
univers te fillonte si hidrogjen dhe te perfundonte si hekur,atehere energjia 
berthamore e çliruar ne ate ndryshim (dhe kjo eshte energjia maksimale berthamore 
e disponueshme ne univers) eshte vetem 1% e asaj qe do te merrnim po te linim ate 
hidrogjen te binte nga graviteti. Keshtu energjia berthamore nuk eshte aq e madhe 
dhe ne kemi vetem pese lloje energjish nga te cilat te zgjedhim ate qe ben te 
mundur qe hidrogjenin fillestar te rende kur lekundet. Ju kujtohet, ky ishte problemi 
jone.

Cfare ne duam eshte energjia potenciale, sepse hidrogjeni eshte i rende per tu lekundur 
eshte kur nuk eshte ne levizje. Pra jemi pas energjise potenciale, dhe kjo e ngushton 
rrethin akoma. Rrezatimi nuk ka te beje me kete.Rrezatimi nuk rri kurre ne prehje.
Dhe energjia kinetike nuk ekziston ne prehje. Dhe as energjia magnetike nuk ekziston 
ne prehje(kujtojme qe vetem kur ka levizje krijohet energjia elektrike-xfiles).
Keshtu mbesim me elektricitetin dhe gravitetin.Ndodhen vetem dy. Nuk kemi ke te zgjedhim. 
Ndodhet vetem energjia gravitacionale dhe energjia elektrike e ketij universi e 
disponueshme per ta bere kete univers kaq te rende ose kaq masiv sa e shohim.

Tani duhet t'ju rikujtoj qe sasia e energjise per te cilen po flasim eshte mjaft e madhe. 
Eshte 500 bomba atomike per nje paund(njesi matese, 1 paund=453 gram -xfiles).Nje cerek kosi(kosi qe hahet) ne 
pazarin e hapur vlen sa per 1000 bomba atomike.Vetem se tani nuk ndodhemi ne pazar. 
Ne jetojme ku nuk kemi mundesi te nxjerrim ate energji nga ai kos qe ta kthejme ne 
energji kinetike ose rrezatim keshtu qe do mund te benim gjithçka me te. Eshte e lidhur 
aty ne ate menyre qe ne nuk mund ta marrim. Por pikerisht tani do te flasim per mundesine 
e perftimit. Ne duam te flasim se si kjo energji e tmerrshme eshte e lidhur aty. Ne duam te 
flasim se si kjo lende eshte "kurdisur".

Ne fillim le te flasim rreth oreve te dores. Ne e dime se si kurdisen. Ato te kurdisen me 
nje suste. Tani kur ne e kurdisim ajo qe dua te di eshte nese behet me e rende apo me e 
lehte. Nese kemi nje ore dore dhe nese e kurdisim, a behet me e rende apo me e lehte ? 
Behet me e rende sepse kur ne e kurdisim ne shtojme energjine potenciale ne te, dhe energjia 
eshte e vetmja gje ne univers qe eshte e rende te lekundet(hard to shake). Tani duam te dime 
se si i gjithe universi eshte kurdisur qe krijon rendesen? E dime se duhet te jete kurdisur
nga grviteti dhe elektriciteti.Pyetja eshte: Si?

Ne duhet te dime disa detaje se si ti kurdisim gjerat. Si,pershembull, kuridsni kunder 
gravitetit? Ne kurdisim kunder gravitetit duke i ndare gjerat ne fushen gravitacionale. 
Ato(gjerat) duan te shkojne perseri bashke. Dhe sikur universi te binte i gjithi ne nje 
rruzull te vetem, energjite e fushes gravitacionale qe do te çliroheshin ne forma te tjera 
do ishte 500 bomba atomike per paund. Universi eshte i kurdisur mbi energjine gravitacionale 
thjesht duke qene i hapur larg nga vetja kunder gravitetit qe e terheq ne brendesi. Dhe del 
qe eshte sasia e duhur. Kjo merret me te vertete parasysh per vete faktin qe jane 500 bomba 
per cdo paund.

Si kurdisim kunder elektricitetit? Ne shtyjme ngarkesa te njejta drejt njera tjetres. Nese 
shtyn dy elektrone drejt njeri tjetrin duhet te kryesh pune, e cila behet me e rende ose 
me masive.Nese shtyn dy protone midis njeri tjetrit atehere behet me e rende. Dhe nese merr 
nje ngarkese elektrike te vetme dhe e bejme ate shume te vogel,meqenese je duke shtyre ngarkesa 
te ngjashme drejt vetes(se ngarkeses-xfiles), kjo behet me e rende. Tani del qe puna e e cila 
eshte e perfaqesuar nga vogelsia e te gjithe ketyre grimcave te vogla qe perbejne atomet e 
hidrogjenit dhe gjithe çka mbetet eshte,edhe njehere, 500 bomba atomike per paund. Disa nga ju 
mund te mendojne se duhet te dali 1000 bomba atomike per paund--500 gravitacionale dhe 500 
elektrike.Jo , eshte vetem 500 sepse te kurdisesh ne nje drejtim(susten) eshte njesoj si te 
kurdisesh ne drejtimin tjeter. Monedhat kane dy faqe, koke dhe pil. Nuk mund te besh monedha 
vetem me nje ane. Per çdo koke ka nje pil. Ngarkesat plus dhe minus jane si koka dhe pili. Ju 
nuk mund ti largoni gjerat nga njera tjetra ne fushen gravitacionale pa i bere ato te vogla ne 
fushen elektrike.

Mendoj se jemi gati tani te sulmojme pasojat e kesaj menyre te re te kuptuarit te fizikes. Ne 
duam te zbulojme nese , nepermjet kesaj pamje, mund te gjurmojme fiziken tone deri ne katror nje, 
per te pare nese ,poshte saj, mund te kete diçka te ngjashme me magjine. Duam te dime pse gjerat 
bien. Ne duam ti pergjigjemi petjeve tona pse.

Do ju vizatoj nje harte. Kjo eshte pamja e fizikes perpara Einstein:

*Shiko fig.1*

Ne shekullin e kaluar ne mendonim se masa ishte nje gje,energjia nje tjeter. Hapesira ishte nje gje, 
koha nje tjeter. Ne te kuptuarin tone te sotshem te fizikes kjo nuk funksionon. Hapesira dhe koha 
jane vetem dy faqe te te njejtes monedhe. Masa dhe energjia jane dy faqet e te njejtes monedhe. Dhe 
nuk ka me vija ndermjet tyre:

*Shiko fig.2*

Nuk ka vija ndermjet mases dhe energjise ose midis hapesires dhe kohes. Dhe ne sapo folem rreth menyres 
ne te cilen universi eshte kurdisur qe te beje grimcat masive. Ato jane kurdisur kunder hapesires. Ato 
mblidhen kunder fushes elektrike, dhe hapen kunder fushes gavitacionale, qe do te thote se cfare ne quajme 
lende ose energji jane gjithashtu vetem gjeometri, dhe vija ne mes hiqet gjithashtu. Por kur vija hiqet, 
pamja iken. Kur vija ndarese midis mases dhe energjise dhe hpesires dhe kohes hiqen, ne nuk kemi nje 
model te universit fizik. C'do perkufizim ne fiziken tone,ç'do koncept, kerkon matje te gjatesise ose 
kohes ose mases ose me shume nga keto matje. Dhe pa dallimin midis gjatesise ,koes dhe mases ne nuk kemi 
asnje menyre te matim ne fizike, asnje menyre per te perkufizuar ndonje gje ne fizike(ndoshta sepse i veme 
kufi diçkaje qe nuk ka kufi ose kufiri ekziston ne brendesi te tij por jo jashte -xfiles). Modeli jone i 
universit nuk qendron kur ne e analizojme ate nga pikpamja e ekuacioneve te Einstein. Dhe ajo qe na ngel 
do e paraqesim ketu me nje pikepyetje:

*Shiko fig.3*

Cfare ekziston pas fizikes tone? Teoria e relativitetit nuk thote saktesisht se çfare eshte dhe puna jone 
eshte ta gjejme ate,nese mundemi.



_vazhdon ..._

----------


## xfiles

Ju lutem te mos postoni ne kete teme deri sa te perfundoj artikullin. Me pas mund te diskutohet. Ose mund te hap nje teme te dedikuar diskutimeve ne lidhje me kete fushe. 
Faleminderit!

----------


## xfiles

*Tani fillon te behet shume me e ngaterrueshme por mundohuni te mos 
dilni ne perfundime te nxituara pa e lexuar deri ne fund*
__________________________________________________  ______
....

Ne fillim le te kuptojme diçka rreth asaj qe ne quajme shkak-pasoje(?)(causation) ne fizike. 
Cfare kuptojme ne fiziken tone kur themi se nje gje shkakton nje tjeter? Nenkuptojme qe ka nje 
transformim energjie nga nje forme ne tjetren. Per shembull, nese hidrogjeni bie neper galaktika 
dhe yje, energjia gravitacionale kthehet ne fillim ne energji kinetike gjate renies; pastaj kjo 
energji kinetike kthehet ne rreztim kur ky hidrogjen mblidhet ne yje. Kur ky rrezatim i yjeve si 
dielli yne kapet nga gjithe keto gjera me gjethe te gjelberta qe ne quajme bime dhe peme,  kthehet 
ne forma energjie elektrike dhe magnetike. Keshtu qe keto gjera ndodhin nga ndryshimet ne energji, 
nga ndryshimet e formes se saj.
Sasia e energjise nuk ndryshon.Nuk ekziston asgje e tille si gjenerimi i energjise. Sasia e 
energjise, çfare do qe te jete, duket e pandryshueshme. Eshte nje nga vrojtimet tona bazike ne 
fizike. Dhe ajo qe ne kuptojme me shkak-pasoje(?)(causation) eshte ndryshimi ne formen e kesaj 
energjie. Vete lenda eshte energji,dhe çfare ne kuptojme eshte qe kur ndodh diçka, edhe nese 
eshte hidrogjeni qe kthehet ne helium apo çfare do gjeje tjeter, ka nje ndryshim ne formen e 
energjise.Tani universi nuk mund te ngrihet nga kjo lloj shkak-pasoje thjesht sepse ne gjithe 
kete ndryshim sasia e energjise ne fund nuk eshte kurre me e madhe se sasia e energjise ne fillim. 
Ti nuk mund te prodhojme ar duke ndryshuar formen(remolding) e arit. Ti nuk mbaron kurre me me 
se sa fillove.

Me kete kuptim te shkak-pasojes ne mendje, dua te kthehem tek pikepyetja jone. Duam te shohim nese 
mund te krijojme nje ide rreth natyres sa asaj qe ekuacionet e teorise se relativitetit 
thone qe duhet te ekzistoje pas universit te vrojtimeve tona. Dhe duam te shohim se si ,nga ajo 
natyre, ne arrijme ne boten e te kuptuarit(perception) tone.

Kur ne shohim kete pikepyetje ajo qe shohim eshte se ajo duhet te jete pertej hapesires dhe kohes. 
Fizika jone eshte ne anen tone te hapesires dhe kohes,nese ju pelqen, por ekuacionet e Einstein 
thone se prapa fizikes sone eshte kjo pyetje,"Cfare eshte?". Ne e dime qe duhet te jete pertej 
hapesires dhe kohes, dhe per kete arsye ne mund te marrim nje pohim negativ per ate qe eshte.
Nese eshte pertej kohes duhet te jete e pandryshueshme sepse vetem ne kohe kemi ndryshim. Nese 
eshte pertej hapesires duhet te jete e pandashme dhe e pafundme, sepse vetem ne hapesire kemi 
gjera te fundme dhe te ndara.Pa hapesiren nuk mund te thyesh nje biskote me dysh, dhe pa kohe 
nuk mund te besh asgje sepse nuk do kishte mundesi ndryshimi. Keshtu qe çfare do qe ekzistoje 
pas universit duhet te jete e pandryshueshme,e pafundme dhe e pandare(changeless,infinite and
undivided):

?=E pandryshueshme + e pafundme + e pandare

Gjeja kurioze eshte kjo, qe çfare ne shohim eshte e ndryshueshme , e ndare dhe e fundme. 
Duket qarte qe eshte e fundme. Grimcat e vogla qe perbejne atomet e hidrogjenit dhe te gjithe 
molekulave e atomeve te tjere jane me te vertete te vogla. Numri i atomeve te hidrogjenit e 
nevojshme per te krijuar nje pike uje eshte e barabarte me numrin e pikave  te ujit ne 
1.000.000 kubike milje oqean. Por ato jane sigurisht te fundme. Dhe kjo materie eshte e ndare ne 
atome. Pse duhet te jete kaq e ndare? Dhe ndryshimi i vazhdueshem i tij. Mund te shikosh kudo.

Pra ajo qe shohim eshte ne ndryshim, e fundme dhe e ndare, dhe lind pyetja: Prej çfare lloj 
shkak-pasoje mund te arrijme nga e pandryshueshmja tek e ndryshueshmja?Nga e pafundmja ne te 
fundme? Dhe nga e pandara ne te ndare?

Nuk provuam qe mund te arrijme ne kete me anen e magjise, por provuam qe s'mund te arrijme ne 
ndonje rruge tjeter. Ne nuk mund te arrijme me shkak-pasojen e fizikes sone, sepse kjo do te 
kerkonte  qe te ndyshonim te pandryshueshmen, te ndanim te pandashmen dhe te bejme te fundem te 
pafundmen.Ashtu siç thashe mund te provojme qe s'mund te arrijme ne rruge te tjera por nuk kemi 
provuar akoma qe s'mund te arrijme atje me magji. Prandaj tani dua te pyes: Cfare ndodh nese ne 
e shohim kete problem nga pikepamja e asaj qe do te quaj shkak-pasoje ne dukje(aparitional 
causation). Eshte si ajo qe ndodh kur ngaterron nje litar me nje gjarper.

A mund ta kemi ngaterruar te pandryshueshmen per te ndryshueshme?A mund te kemi ngaterruar te 
pafundmen me te fundme? A mund te kemi ngaterruar te pandaren me te ndare? Kjo eshte pyetja.

_vazhdon ..._

----------


## xfiles

Per ata qe nuk e dine John dobson eshte Astronom i shoqates "The Sidewalk Astronomers".
Faqja e tij ,ku ka material shtese ne lidhje me kete reflektim mbi natyren e universit , eshte ketu.
gjithashtu kerkime interesante per kedo te interesuar mbi Antropologji,programim gjenetik,fe, dhe ne teorine e relativitetit.

----------


## xfiles

.......
Pra le ti kthehemi analizes e vjeter se shkak-pasojes ne dukje, per te per te pare nese nje 
gabim i tille do mund te jepte si rezultat fiziken tone te tanishme. Ne duam te dime nese 
shkak-pasoja e dukshme mund t'i pergjigjet pyetjeve tona pse. Kur ne ngaterrojme nje gje me 
nje tjeter,mbani mend, ka tre aspekte ne gabimet tona -- tre pasoja nese doni. Ne fillim ne 
duhet te deshtojme ta shohim ate drejt.Ne kete rast duhet te kemi deshtuar te shohim te 
pandryshueshmen,te pafundmen dhe te pandaren. Deri tani ne rregull; ne deshtuam. Pastaj duhet 
shohim diçka tjeter ne vend te saj, dhe kjo diçka duhet te jete e ndryshme. Dhe keshtu eshte. 
Cfare ne shohim eshte ndryshim,e fundme dhe e ndare. Ne fund,mbani mend, ne duhet te shohim 
ate gjene si fillim. Nese nuk do te kishim pare nje litar tre kembe te gjate nuk do ta kishim 
ngaterruar ate per nje gjarper tre kembesh. Kur ju ngaterroni shokun tuaj per nje fantazem, 
nese shoku eshte i gjate dhe i holle atehere edhe fantazma do te jete e gjate dhe e holle.
Por sikur shoku juaj te ishte topolak atehere ju do kishit pare nje fantazem topolake. Pra 
sikur te mos kishit pare shokun tuaj topolak nuk do kishit pare nje fantazem topolake.

(Mbahuni fort dhe lexojeni me kujdes,mendimi me i forte filozofik i shprehur ndonjehere -xfiles)
Po qe keshtu atehere, qe fizika jone eshte ndertuar nga gjashmeria, e pandryshueshmja ,e pafundmja 
dhe e pandara duhet te duken ne kete fizike. Por a nuk eshte saktesisht kjo qe ne shohim?
E pandryshuashmja duket si inerci, e pafundmja si elektricitet, dhe e pandara si gravitet.
Sikur te mos e kishim pare te pandryshueshmen, ajo nuk do te dukej ne fiziken tone. Eshte e 
pandryshueshmja qe ne shohim dhe si rrjedhoje kjo pandryshueshmeri duket ne ate qe shohim.Ja pse 
gjerat ndalojne. Ajo eshte çfare ne shohim si inerci. Kjo eshte çfare quajme mase. Ne te njejten 
menyre qe te mund te shihnim te pandashmen si te ndashme  duhet ta kishim pare te pandashmen ne fillim, 
dhe kjo eshte çfare shohim si gravitet. Eshte nje rrjedhoje e te parit te pandashmen. Ju nuk mund te 
shikoni nje univers grimcash te shperndara ne hapesire, pa i pasur te bien bashke perseri. Ju nuk 
do gabonit qe ta shihni ate si te ndare pa u pare pandashmeria. Dhe ne fund, ju nuk do gabonit ne 
shikimin e te pafundmes si te ndare ne grimca te vogla pa i pare keto grimca si elektrike. Ndoshta 
disa nga ju nuk dine mjaft fizike per te kuptuar se çfare dua te them me kete, por çdo grimce elektrike 
ka energji per shkak te dimensioni te vogel, dhe nese ne e leme te behet me e madhe , energjia elektrike 
do te zbriste. Sikur te behej pafundesisht e madhe ,energjia elektrike do te shkonte drejt zeros. Keshtu 
qe mund ta mendoni energjine elektrike thjesht si tendencen per te shkuar perseri drejt te pafundmes, 
ashtu si energjine gravitacionale si tendencen per te shkuar drejt te pandashmes.

Tani keto dy gjera jane e njejta gje. Kurdisja kunder gravitetit duke rritur dimensionin eshte e njejta 
gje si kurdisja kunder elektricitetit duke zvogeluar dimensionin. Te dyja bashke keto energji krijojne 
masen ne prehje.Ato krijone ate qe quhet inercia. Eshte energjia elektro-gravitacionale e grimcave te 
cilen ne e shohim si masen e tyre ne prehje.Eshte kjo energji qe eshte e veshtire per tu shkundur.

(*Reflektim: A mund te nxjerrim nga kjo se nese |gravitet+elektricitet|=|masa ne prehje| 
=> [e pandashme]+[e pafundme]=[e pandryshueshme]?
dhe si rrjedhoje nese [?]=[e pandashme]+[e pafundme]+[e pandryshueshme]=[e pandryshueshme] - [e pandryshueshme]=0,
pra qe pas universit ajo pikepyetja te jete 0 pra ne fjale te varefra te jete asgjeja? A shpjegon kjo 
se si lindi lenda nga asgjeja? A shpjegon kjo lidhjen midis "diçka" dhe "asgje"? A mund te kuptojme 
tani lidhjen midis ekzistences dhe mosekzistences? A mund te kuptojme lidhjen midis jetes dhe vdekjes?
A mund te themi tani se nuk ka nje gje te tille si Antimateria ne vetevete, sepse ekzistenca dhe mosekzistenca 
jane te ciftezuara ne cdo atom qe ne shohim?
Mundet! -xfiles)

Eshte e pamundur te shohim nje shfaqje te tille pa qene e "kurdisur". Nuk eshte e mundur te shohim kete univers 
perveç se te kurdisur. E pafundmja dhe e pandara duhet te shfaqen si energji elektrike dhe gravitacionale. Nuk 
ekziston asgje e tille si lende. Eshte vetem kjo energji, dhe kjo energji eshte 500 bomba atomike per paund. 
Energjia eshte rrjedhoja e shfaqjes. Eshte malli(deshira) per liri ne ate qe duket si e fundme. Eshte 
malli(deshira) per te pandaren ne ate qe duket si e ndare.Dhe eshte malli(deshira) per pandryshueshmeri 
ne ate qe duket e ndryshueshme.

Me ndihmen e ketij kuptimi te shkak-pasojes se dukshme te sugjeruar nga ekuacionet e Einstein, 
ne jemi ne gjendje, siç e shikoni, te gjurmojme fiziken tone ne origjinen e saj ne katror nje, 
per t'ju pergjigjur ketyre pyetjeve pse. Me ndihmen e Einstein jemi ne gjendje me ne fund te 
kuptojme pse lenda bie,pse qendron, dhe pse eshte e perbere nga grimca te fundme elektrike.

Ne duhet ta vrejme kete gje me shume kujdes. Duhet te ndryshojme teresisht kuptimin tone mbi 
gjeometrine. Kuptimi jone i lindur per gjeometrine, ose keqkuptimi jone i lindur per gjeometrine, 
eshte nje gabim gjenetik. Ne gabojme sepse nuk ishte kurre i nevojshem te mos gabonim. Nuk ka qene 
kurre i nevojshem ne historine e gjate te shkuar te rraces sone, qe ne ta shikonim hapesiren dhe kohen 
drejt. Kurre nuk ishte nevoja. Por ishte patjeter e nevojshme qe ne te kishim te pakten te kuptuarin 
qe ka nje qen per nje hapesire 3 dimensionale, perndryshe ne nuk do kishim pasur pasardhes, dhe dhe 
speciet do te vdisnin te gjitha.Por nuk ishte kurre e nevojshme te kuptonim qe hapesira dhe koha 
jane te kunderta.Nuk ka qene kurre e nevojshme te kuptonim origjinen e gravitetit, ose origjinen e 
inercise, madje as faktin qe atomet jane te perbera nga elektriciteti, ose fakti qe ka 92 elemente 
kimik. Nuk eshte e nevojshme te kuptohen keto gjera qe te mund te kesh pasardhes dhe te mund te 
kete vazhdimesi ne specie. Shkon ç'do gje shume mire ndermjet shume, shume gabimeve.

Nuk duhet te mendoni qe vetem duke qene nje perceptim i lindur brenda jush, eshte e vertete. Kjo 
nuk ka te beje me te. Vetem veshtro pas dhe shiko se si u bere ai qe je. Duhet te mendosh qe eshte 
gjithçka nje gabim, dhe duhet te vesh re qe keqkuptimi jone gjenetik eshte ne baze te ketij gabimi.
Ja ku eshte rrenja.Eshte me te kuptuarin tone te gabuar te hapesires dhe kohes qe ne shohim kete 
univers ashtu siç e shohim.Prandaj ajo qe duhet te bejme eshte te rregullojme keqkuptimin tone.


Hapesira nuk eshte me te vertete ajo e cila ndan te shumtin, eshte ajo qe me sa duket ndan te vetmin. 
Ndodhet vetem nje. Dhe ne ate hapesire kjo nje shkelqen. Prandaj bie ajo qe bie.Hapesira nuk eshte 
ajo ne te cilen ne shohim te fundmen.Nuk ka te fundem. Hapesira eshte ajo ne te cilen e pafundmja 
ngjan aq e vogel, dhe ne ate hapesire e pamatura shkelqen. Prandaj shperthen ajo qe shperthen. 
Prandaj çdo grimce elektrike do te behet e pafundme. Dhe prandaj dhkelqen ajo qe shkelqen. Dhe 
koha nuk eshte ajo ne te cilen ne shohim ndryshim, por ajo ne te cilen e pandryshueshmja duket 
sikur ndryshon, dhe ne ate kohe e pandryshueshmja shkelqen. Prandaj rri ne prehje çka rri ne prehje; 
prandaj qendron ajo qe qendron.

Problemi jone eshte te dallojme midis çfare eshte pas ketij kuptimi te hapesires dhe kohes dhe çfare 
ka ne te.Problemi jone eshte te dallojme midis reales dhe asaj qe duket reale.


Fund.

----------


## xfiles

Dhe me poshte po jap dokumentin origjinal .pdf
dhe dosjen .txt te perkthyer.

----------


## xfiles

Nuk eshte vetem ky artikull qe hedh ide te reja por edhe Dr.Paulo dhe Alexandra Correa te cilet me anen e vrojtimeve dhe eksperimenteve , duke u bazuar ne punen e Nikola Tesla(thone qe ka qene nje gjeni i papare), ne idene qe graviteti dhe elektriciteti jane dy efekte te kunderta te te njejtit proçes, dhe ne punen e Wilhelm Reich mbi pendulumin gravitacional , arriten , me mjete matematikore, te rishkruanin formulat klasike nga nje pikepamje tjeter llogjike.
Pa hyre shume ne detaje çdo grimce ose atom mund te shprehet algjebrikisht ne parametra gjatesie vale qe korespondojne me frekuencen e fushes antigravitacionale per ate grimce.
Ata ne baze te ketyre eksperimenteve dhe formulave arrten te zhvillojne nje aparat i cili me anen e rrezeve ekektromagnetike te nje frekuence te caktuar anullon peshen e objekteve, duke u graduar ne frekuencen korespondente te fushes antigravitacionale per ate objekt. Pra te krijoje nje fushe te paster antigravitacionale.
Per me shume ne google, shkruani "Experimental Aetherometry".

----------


## xfiles

Per pyetja qe lind si fillim ne keto raste eshte:
Kur keto ide jane te realizueshme dhe te sakta pse nuk kane gjetur perkrahje nga komuniteti shkencor?
Pse?
Sepse te ashtuquajturet shkencetare sot preferojne te kene siguri me formulat e vjetra se sa te ndryshojne pikepamjen e tyre te vjeter.
Sepse shkenca sot i sherben biznesit dhe parase dhe jo e kunderta.
A e imagjinoni se çdo te thote qe me kete teknologji te re sejcili nga ne mund te kete nje makine te vogel fluturuese pa karburant vetem me nje bateri te thjeshte?
dhe me te mund te shkoje ne çdo vend te botes ne pak çaste?
E imagjinoni se ç'do te ndodhte me industrine e makinave, industrine e naftes?
Arsyet jane shume por nje gje eshte e sigurte qe keta shkencetare nuk marrin perkrahje jo se e kane gabim por sepse komuniteti i sotem shkencor eshte shume krenar per veten qe te pranoje kete revolucion qe nuk pretendon fantazira ose teorira por praktike, dhe ne nje menyre shume me te natyrshme se sa mundi te na jepte Newton. Sot shkencetaret nuk pyesin veten pse, pse gjerat terhiqen, pse ka hapesire, pse. Ata mjaftohen vetem tu pergjigjen pyetjeve si, dhe vazdhdojne ne kete rruge, si bie guri, ata dine vetem te shikojne dhe nuk mendojne.

Ju mund te jeni komplet kunder asaj qe sapo thashe por te dashur miq, a nuk e shikoni realitetin qe shkenca e sotme nuk arrin te shpjegoje asgje me siguri te plote?

Une punoj ne nje laborator llogaritje ose me sakte kompjuterash ne dipartimentin e fizikes se universitetit tim.Puna ime eshte progamim ,software, nuk ka lidhje me fiziken. Dhe kur e pyeta nje dite shefin tim se çfare jane formulat qe ne njohim sot, ai tha : "jane thjesht perafrime". Pra te gjithe e dine qe formulat tona qe njohim jane te kufizuara por nuk duan t'ja dine shume sepse shkencetaret qe duan me te vertete dije jane pak.
Te tjeret duan siguri. dhe jane te vetekenaqur. Shume studiojne thjesht per nje vend pune, qofshin keta dhe profesora.

Por ekziston edhe nje mundesi tjeter.
Teoria konspirative mund te jete nje baze per shpjegim.
Ndoshta oraganet e larta shkencore dhe qeveritare e kane kete teknlogji dhe perderisa e kane vete , nuk duan te tjeret qe ta kene, dhe nese dikush zbulon diçka qe afrohet me ate qe ata dine, thjesht e injorojne dhe lene pjesen tjeter te 
botes te vazhdoje akoma me fiziken e lashte qe funksionon akoma, por jo per shume kohe.

Ashtu si shume njerez thone, sidomos hackerat, "Dija eshte pushtet".
Dhe dikush nuk do qe ne ta kemi kete dije. 
Ndoshta dikush qe pushtetin e do per vete.
Eshte me mire po te ngelemi ne kuptmin tone siperfaqesor te shkences.
Do jete me e lehte per ata te na kontrollojne.
Shkenca,dija eshte nje oqean dhe ne shohim vetem siperfaqen e lire te tij.
Nuk dime akoma ç'ka nen te.

----------


## xfiles

Pres mendime dhe kundershtime,
tema eshte e hapur per diskutim.

----------


## friendlyboy1

X-files lexova pjeserisht perkthimin tend dhe do e kisha vazhduar por ndodhi qe lexova kete: "e imagjinoni se çdo te thote qe me kete teknologji te re sejcili nga ne mund te kete nje makine te vogel fluturuese pa karburant vetem me nje bateri te thjeshte?". E kuptoj qe nuk je diplomuar ne fizik dhe ndofta shum nga gjerat qe merren si ligje te fizikes sot do ndryshojn kur njerzit te zhvillojne shkencen akoma me shum. Megjithate disa ligje, aksioma nuk do ndryshojne kurr keto jan qe te gjith trupat fizik kan nje mas dhe ngarkes elektrike. Dhe kryesorja jan tre ligjet e termodinamikes. Eshte ligji i dyt  i termodinamikes qe bie ne kundershtim me ate qe ke then ti spese energjia nuk shkaterrohet as formohet dhe vetem transformohet, makina te tilla me levizje perpetuale jan te pamundura spese convertimi i energjis me eficenc 100% eshte i pamundur. Ky ligj thot qe energjia potenciale ne nje sistem  eshte gjithmon me e vogel pas nje far koehee edhe neqoftese asnje J energjie nuk eshte harxhuar sepse kjo energji shkon per te mbajtur entropin ( crregullin). shkrime te tilla mund te jen interesante por nuk jam krejtesisht i sigurt se i perkasin hapsires shkencore.

----------


## xfiles

Ai qe ke lexuar ishte thjesh mendimi im.
Perkthimi eshte ne fillim.
Megjithate nese je interesuar po dalin ide se ligjet e newton nuk jane te sakta komplet. Kane nje vlefshmeri te kufizuar ne mekaniken tone normale por bien poshte ne fiziken kuantike. Une nuk jam ekspert i fushes por me kete menyre te llogjikuari ka shume gjera te pashpjeguara. Dhe po them ate qe kane thene ekspertet e fushes. A e di qe Swami Vivekanda(nje filozof hindu) perpara Einsteinit i kerkoi Nikola Teslas te vertetonte matematikisht se Masa eshte thjesht energji potenciale? Mos u nis vetem nga formulat, por mbi te gjitha nga llogjika.

Te lutem nese nuk e ke bezdi lexoje njehere me kujdes perkthimin ose me mire akoma nese di anglisht ate origjinalin . I kam postuar ne nje nga shkrimet me lart.
Ndoshta krijon nje ide. Gjithe jeten jam interesuar te mesoj shkencen , ti pergjigjem shume pyetjeve dhe gjithe jeten ajo qe perktheva me siper eshte gjeja qe me ka lene me eshte dukur me kuptimplotja. Ky arikull ishte thjesht nje midis shume shkrimeve qe John Dobson ka shkruar, thjeshtesia dhe thellesia e mendimit te tij me mahnisin. 
Te kerkoj vetem ti lesh menjane formulat dhe ligjet qe di dhe llogjiko i lire pa ndikimin e formulave.

Dua te ndalem atje tek aksiomat qe permende.
A ke degjuar per "pregeometry"? 
Eintstein e hodhi poshte gjeometrine e Euklidit, e cila bazohej ne aksioma te cilat merren te verteta pa vertetim. si psh definimi i drejtezes etj. Einstein ndryshoi gjeometrine, futi nje dimension te katert, kohen. Fundja gjeometria sot eshte baza e llogjikes sone, çdo gje e imagjinojme ne perputhje me gjeometrine euklidiane.
Te mos e zgjas kot, te lutem lexoje me kujdes deri ne fund artikullin.

----------


## Jack Watson

Pershendetje,

Ne rradh te pare te falenderoj per perkthimin qe i ke bere. Megjithe mend shume interesante.

Dhe ashtu sic e ke thene ti, shume e veshtire per t'u kuptuar. E lexova pakez edhe ne origjinalin ne anglisht, po shume mire e kishe perkthyer. Eshte faji i subjektit qe eshte i veshtire per t'u kuptuar me nje lexim.

Ne fund, ia vlen te reflektosh per kete ese.  Ata qe se kane lexuar ta lexojne. 

Kisha nje pyetje, mbi nje pazash qe me ngeli nder shume te tjera ne mendje:

Per te kaluaren qe e shohim si te tashmen. Dmth, nqs vrojtojme nje planet te banuar me qenie te zgjuara (shembull), ky planet ndodhet 20 vite drite large nesh. Dhe ne kete planet ndodh nje shperthim qe ne e vrojtojm qe nga Toka, ne e shohim kete ngjarje (shperthim) ne "real time" apo 20 vite mrapa?

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Baptist

Jo ne e shohim kete shperthim si dicka aktuale, por qe ka ndodhur 20 vjet me pare. 

Pra ne nuk mund ta shohim te tashmen asnjehere!

Nese ne e vrojtojme ne kete moment nje shperthim qe ndodhi ne planetin X, 20 vite drite larg, ne aktualisht jemi duke vrojtuar ate qe ka ndodhur atje para njezet vjetesh fiks. POr per te pare ate cfare esthe duke ndodhur atje aktualisht do te na duhet te presim 20 vite te ardhshme deri sa te arrij ajo pamje ne distancen tone.

----------


## xfiles

> Pershendetje,
> 
> Ne rradh te pare te falenderoj per perkthimin qe i ke bere. Megjithe mend shume interesante.
> 
> Dhe ashtu sic e ke thene ti, shume e veshtire per t'u kuptuar. E lexova pakez edhe ne origjinalin ne anglisht, po shume mire e kishe perkthyer. Eshte faji i subjektit qe eshte i veshtire per t'u kuptuar me nje lexim.
> 
> Ne fund, ia vlen te reflektosh per kete ese.  Ata qe se kane lexuar ta lexojne. 
> 
> Kisha nje pyetje, mbi nje pazash qe me ngeli nder shume te tjera ne mendje:
> ...


faleminderit shume per konsideraten.
Te them te drejten , personalisht mendoj se te thuash qe e shohim ne "real time" eshte po aq e sakte sa te thuash qe e shohim 20 vite mbrapa.
Varet nga pikepamja.
Nese nje ngjarje e konsiderojme thjesht si nje informacion qe perhapet ose mbartet nga drita, atehere mund te themi se eshte real time, por nga ana tjeter, burimi i ngjarjes eshte 20 vite drite larg nesh. Te keshilloj te lexosh librin nga "Stephen Hawking - A brief History of Time", flet per kohen dhe vrimat e zeza, shume interesante.

----------


## Dita

Perderisa keto dije jane te prekshme dhe te arritshme (ne kuptimin e gjetjes dhe leximit te tyre!) edhe per ty XFiles, qe je nje amator ne kete drejtim (ke shkruar qe merresh me software dhe jo me fizike!) do te thote qe aq sekret sa per t'i bere pjese te teorise se konspiracionit nuk jane. Ok, ketu Darius, i cili i manaxhon temat per konspiracionin ndoshta do nderhyje dhe do me shkruaje: Dita, mos fol per gjera qe nuk ia ke idene. Po e le te ma shkruaje kete gje.

XFiles kjo qe pershkruan ti nuk ndodh vetem ne fushen e fizikes. Per shembull une mund te te tregoj per fushen e finances, e cila eshte po ashtu ne nje periudhe revolucionimi te vertete. Qe ne vitet '50 u shkruajten shkrimet e para ne fushen e Behavioral Finance. Iniciatori i kesaj fushe fitoi cmimin Nobel, por dyshimet qe ai ngriti per zhvillimin qe po merrte financa u injoruan. Ky drejtim i finances u zhvillua me shume nga psikologet per shkak se perfshin sjelljen e njeriut si element kyc ne ate qe verehet ne treg. Njeriu nuk eshte racional. Deri pak me pare drejtimi vazhdonte te injorohej e vetem tani i eshte njohur vlera. Psh tek sa kam lexuar lidhur me kete teme bente pjese dhe nje shkrim ku nje ish-student doktorature tregonte per sa kish degjuar profesorin dhe kolege te vet qe diskutonin me njeri-tjetrin sesi do ia hidhnin ketij poshte ato qe do te propozonte dhe aty nuk kishte fare lidhje me ate qe jane biznese pas tyre qe i thonin vazhdoni me kete tuajen. Ajo ishte dije ekzistente kunder dijes se re. Dhe si silleshin ata qe kishin dijen ekzistente: mundoheshin ta shtypnin me kembe te rene. Indoktrinohen te rinjte deri ne ate mase neper shkolla sa nuk guxojne te mendojne ndryshe. E kur mendojne ndryshe i percmojne ose i denojne me metodat qe dijne shkencetaret. Une mendoj se po pjesmarres te rendesishem ne faj jane shkencetaret, sepse jane ata qe duhet te mundohen ta cojne dijen perpara dhe ne kete rast te vazhdojne aty ku e la Einstein. Jane ata qe nisin kerkimin shkencor dhe i kerkojne qendrave te tyre fonde, punojne per formulimin e projekteve dhe programeve dhe i nisin ato. Por ndoshta duhen dhe kapacitete mendjeje te ngjashme me te Einstein-it qe te vazhdojne. Imagjino sa i bekuar ka qene ai njeri sa edhe kaq vite pas njerezit vazhdojne habiten nga ajo qe ai ka bere. 
Nderkohe per pjesen tjeter te fajit bizneset qe prodhojne teknologjite ekzistente ndoshta kane po aq faj. Por nese ato jane vertet te drejtuar nga njerez te mencur ato duhet te dijne ta perqafojne te rene dhe te punojne gjithmone ne menyre inovative qe te jane ne hap me kohen. Rast tjeter ilustrues si ky i mesipermi me financen eshte ai me Global Warming. Por per kete nuk do flas. Merrni me DVD "An Inconvinient Truth" dhe shikoni se c'behet e ku po shkojme. 

Nejse, ajo qe ke shkruar me makinat personale me te cilat cdo njeri do mund te fluturonte ka shume vite qe aplikohen...ne nje film vizatimor  :buzeqeshje:  Aty njerezit jetojne neper ca banesa qe ndodhen ne shtylla te larta, ku brenda kane dhe parkingun, nga i cili nisen direkt fluturim, ka police trafiku ajror, etj. Nuk e mbaj mend titullin, por e mbaj mend qe e shihja kur isha e vogel tek Rai Uno.

Per Einstein, jeten, vepren, u pergatiten vjet tre artikuj per faqen e Alb-Shkences (per ate qe quhet Rubrike "Vite nderimi" - ndonese nje vit me vonese, sepse viti Einstein qe 2005):

"KONTRIBUTET GJENIALE NE MESIN E VALEVE TE TIJ JETESORE" - pergatitur nga nje profesor fizike: artikull shume i mire si nje permbledhje hyrese ne ate qe ishte e eshte Einstein edhe sot.

"Einstein, pacifisti militant"

"Nuk do ndrisni dot, Einstein!"

----------


## xfiles

Dita,
ne fakt une ne fizik nuk jam as amator, ne fakt jam me shume i interesuar ne okult dhe filozofi. Programimi eshte pasion dhe profesion.
Jam dakord me ato qe thua ne shkrimin tend, sepse gjithmone keshtu ka qene dhe do te jete, qe drejtuesit e qendrave akademike ose me mire te them "mainstream science" injoron idete revolucionare. 
Ne fakt une kete artikullin , qe dua ta theksoj eshte nje esse, jo nje artikull shkencor i mirefillte, e solla sepse me beri pershtypje dhe doja ta ndaja me te tjeret, ndoshta dikujt do ti interesonte dhe do merrte frymezim nga kjo gje.
Nuk ka te beje aspak me konspiracionin.

Sa per makinat personale fluturuese, mendimi im eshte qe çdo njeri duhet te jete i hapur per mundesi te reja , edhe pse duken te pamundura. Deri para ca kohesh edhe televizori ishte i pamendueshem, e lere pastaj kompjuterin dhe teknologjite grafike qe po ngushtojne kufirin midis realitetit dhe imagjinates. 
Bota dhe ligjet e natyres, apo menyra e funksionimit te saj nuk ndryshojne me kohen, ndryshon vetem menyra se si ne interpretojme fenomenet shkencore.
ç'do menyre e te interpretuari natyren qe na rrethon , ka perparesite dhe kufizimet e veta.

----------


## Baptist

Einstein ishte nje kopuk i talentuar i shkences. 

E = mc², e ka nxjerrur pa pertese nga Xhouli
J = mv², qe eshte e njejta gje!  :buzeqeshje: 

Xhoul, (J) eshte energjia qe aty e ke E, ndersa c² eshte shpejtesia katrore (m²/s²) qe ketu eshte dhene me v².

Te dy ekuacionet jane te njejta per nga madhesite fizike baze  : *kg·m²·sˉ²*

Dallimi i ekuacionit te Ajnshtajnit nga definicioni i Xhoulit eshte te parametri i shpejtesise, ku c² paraqet konstanten e shpejtesise se drites qe nuk eshte variabel. Pra kjo vlere ne secilin ekuacion llogarites esthe e njejte per dallim nga ekuacioni qe definon J, sepse aty v² mund te kete vlere te cfaredoshme.

Ekuacioni E = mc² bazohet ne pandryshuesherine e shpejtesise se drites dhe kufirin e shpejtesive natyrale, se asgje nuk mund te levize me shpejtesi me te madhe se te drites!

Shtrohet pyetja, -cka nese zbulimet e ardhshme vertetojne se kjo shpejtesi nuk eshte kufitare? Cka do te behet me kete ekuacion, ne rast se fizicientet arrijne te regjistrojne shpejtesi disa fish me te medha se ajo e drites, ne natyre?

A do te modifikohet kjo formule ne dicka si: E = mv² serish?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

> Jam dakord me ato qe thua ne shkrimin tend, sepse gjithmone keshtu ka qene dhe do te jete, qe drejtuesit e qendrave akademike ose me mire te them "mainstream science" injoron idete revolucionare.


Mainstream Science nuk i injoron aspak idete revolucionare. Por i fsheh dhe i mban ose neper sirtare ose i aplikon neper black projects. Pra vetem per nje grush njerezish. Shume njerez sot se kane idene se nga lindi mikrocipi apo mikrovalet dhe sidomos lazeri. Po ti hyjne ti mesojne sdo i besonin syve nga ato qe do lexonin.  :buzeqeshje: 

Kush ka kontrollin ekonomik sot, ata kane dhe kontrollin ne ate qe shkenca shperndan per masat. Sic thone dhe anglezet *Power resides where the money is !!!*

----------

